# "Penguin" Custom Retrofit



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys!

I'm a NEW member here on this forum, but definitely not new to the forum world!
i am acutally form cobaltss.net in which i am a supporting vendor for doing custom headlights and taillights.
Locally around this area i've done a few Chevy Cruze's so i thought i'd join here to show everyone some of the stuff i work with! 
I'm planning to be a supporting vendor on this forum soon hopefully!

here's a project that i coined "The Penguin"

*excuse the smidges on the lenses*

Chevy Cruze Retrofit features:
White housings
White Projector Shroud
Custom blue demon eye
Custom blue halos
Projector Retrofit



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


VIDEO:

Chevy Cruze Retrofit - YouTube


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice, awesome job on this! Gatlings look and fit great, is the turn signal reflector painted white also? It's hard to tell in the pics.

I understand if you don't wanna give your secret but how did you open them so cleanly? The permaseal seems to be too hard for baking? Cut the lens off?
Also is it a mini h1 or fx projector


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I've got a spare set of lights I may want to send you... that looks amazing!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

**** i just bought that shroud yesterday for my retrofit. My rx350s will be here tomorrow. Looks good. Is that mini h1?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! That's very nice! I might be sending you my headlights if you can do something for me lol. Im loving this right now! Great work bud!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, great work! I really like that!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That is sick!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Atleast I know what mine will look like when it's done just all chrome


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

What projector did you use?


----------



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the positive input guys!
i'd be more than happy to do retrofits for all of you!
Just give me sometime and i'm sure we can work something out!

As for cracking the lights open.. ;]

Projectors are Morimotos- i've done FX-R's in a Cruze before locally here, it was extremely difficult and took lots of time. Wish i had a picture of it!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not big on the demon eye but those would look freaking amazing on my white Cruze, maybe with a white halo...


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

RSchmidt624 said:


> What projector did you use?


Morimotos from trs. If you crack out the housing they should be an easy install.
Great lil projector. I have too much invested in oem d2s stuff to use em.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome job on headlights man!!! Most def. going to do my lights with you lol really like the style.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

so they are mini D2S I take it...kind of a bummer there, those are probably worse than the stock halogens IMO.


----------



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Awesome job on headlights man!!! Most def. going to do my lights with you lol really like the style.


thanks man! i'll be ready for it soon!


----------



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

RSchmidt624 said:


> so they are mini D2S I take it...kind of a bummer there, those are probably worse than the stock halogens IMO.


no not at all, i think they perform pretty good! they're not acura TL's or Honda S2k's but they perform pretty nicely!


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well that's good to hear, I had some mini H1's on my slowbalt before the cruze and they were leaps and bounds better.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah the mini h1s are the way to go for the plug n play retrofit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TGrayEco said:


> Wow, great work! I really like that!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App





CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Wow! That's very nice! I might be sending you my headlights if you can do something for me lol. Im loving this right now! Great work bud!


Do either of you have these pictures saved somewhere? The rest of the posters haven't been on since 2013ish so that is why I'm asking you.

TIA


----------

